# How many of you use the Gripper and what is your assessment



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

The Grr- ripper is a rubber footed chunk of hi impact plastic with a fair to middle sized handle on the top.
By adjusting the "box" you can set it to cut , rip and guide wood on both a table saw an a jointer.
I don't yet own one but I have a feeling one is on my short list after viewing some recent hand injuries shown on the web.
It seems like a good whack of money for the basic unit and them there is more stuff to make it work in more situations so it can be a modest investment.
I would like to hear from those of you that have tried the device and rejected it as well as those who have apopted it in their shops.
Also is ther a new version that is different than the older version?
I can't make head or tail of the website.

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Bob,
I recently bought one. Checkout this thread, there's quite a few comments about it.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Hey Bob,

I bought 2 of them a couple of years ago. For many tablesaw jobs, they are a real asset. As with all things, though, they don't do everything. I use the GRRippers in a leap frog fashion for ripping thin stock, and when dimensioning hardwood. I don't recall using them for sheet goods. I find that they are terrific for woods that may wander and for smaller pieces. They don't replace featherboards and pushsticks, but they do add an added way of getting a piece of wood through the saw. If you want to test drive them, I'll send mine to you to try out. We have a courier that runs to Edmonton everyday, and for 13 bucks you can test drive em for a week or so if you like.

Tom


----------



## Lori (Aug 28, 2007)

I have had the GRRipper for sometime now and really like it. One of these days I am going to buy a second one.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Mot yer too kind. I 'm most concerned with being able to fit up the new addtions to the older style Grr rippers.
I had one in my hands at Lee Valley but couldn't get the information I needed at the time.

Thanks agian for the offer!

Bob


----------



## wooddon (Jul 11, 2007)

I have two of them. I have usede them for several years and think they are one of the best new products that come along in years. If you buy them get the DVD that tells how to use them and don't rely on the manual that comes with them. It will make a world of difference in how to use them. Its only about $10.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

The handle and tailhook additions? I think you're a crafty dude. Make em.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Is that all?
Shoot, I thought I was going to miss something!

Thanks Mot.

bob


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I have the GRRippers with all the platforms and doohickeys on them, just not the angled grip lifts and the tailhook. Offer still stands, big fella! I might even be able to find ya the instructional DVD.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I have had one for a month or so now. I use it a lot and think it does just what they say it does. It came with the CD which is helpful. Great safety tool but don't throw away your push sticks.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

I had one until recently. I did something rather stupid on my tablesaw and got into a kickback situation. The Gripper got chewed up pretty good, but my hand is fine. Although it got ripped out of my hand and flew into the wall behind me, I don't think my hand ever came close to the blade.

The thing about the design is that it puts a real protection between you and the blade. In general, it actually rides over the blade; completely enclosing it. It kind of acts like a blade guard. Now that I think about it, if there was one improvement I would make it would be to make it (or maybe just the top) clear, so you could see the workpiece moving through the blade.

I was going to pick up a replacement at Woodcraft last weekend during their sale, but I never made it. It's on the list.


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't have one but after looking at them I think they are a wise addition to the shop. Anything to help you keep your parts!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Bois d'arc ( wood for the archer) or bow wood used by natives In America.
 Here's a link to more about the species and why it was prized as a bow wood and oddly a source of dye.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey, Rockler has it on sale for 39.99! I just grabbed one after almost losing a finger or two!

Looks like a great addition to push sticks and featherboards! I wil let you know how I like it, but you may miss the sale!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I got mine at Lee Valley for $69.00 or so with the extra attachments.
I used it today for cutting some 1/4' strips for a jig. 
This is the first time I have ever been completely comfortable with that cut up against the fence.

It's a good tool .

LOOKS LIKE IT MAY BE ABLE TO HOLD THE BACON FLAT WHILE IT FRIES TOO. I 'll keep you all posted.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=49712&cat=1,43000
Bob


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I seem to recall someone building their own version of this a few months back but I'm unable to find it here on LJ. Could anyone else direct me to that blog? TIA.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They work. If you chew up the rubber on one of the shoes,
they won't sell you a replacement strip to glue on, only the whole
shoe for about $20. Ruining the rubber is inevitable if you do 
narrow ripping with it.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Try this one rance http://lumberjocks.com/projects/14510

The OP was David Bethune. It's probably hard to run a search on it because it seems like everyone spells it different.

- SY

- aka JJ


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

I would not use my table saw without it. It is the greatest.


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have one and like it. I really like the little tailhook although im still a little skittish about using it to rip cut 1/4".


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link JJ. I normally like to build things like this but I just may buy this one…. or two.

Loren, I'd guess that a proper mouse pad for a computer would work just as good, maybe even cut ridges in it like the one on the Grr-Ripper.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I love the GRRipper


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's a good idea, Rance. I met the inventor at a wood show. It is
a good product, but since chewing one of my Grippers up, for narrow 
rips I mostly use a "disposable" push stick and featherboards. The push 
stick gets carved up in the process - it's the kind that sort of looks
like a pistol only held upside down.

The Grippers are still very useful for router table work, grooving on the
table saw, and some rips, especially a quick one-or-two piece setup 
where setting up featherboards is a hassle.

At the end of the day I would say I've found magnetic featherboards 
and "Board Buddies" more useful for ripping on the table saw.

In general I've moved to using the band saw for ripping thin strips of
solid wood. Of course the cuts are a little rough but a planer fixes 
that and the bandsaw consumes a lot less wood in the kerf.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

what did i miss ?

i feel foolish for not having one ?

:')


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Loren- with the Grrripper it is important to check your set-up. . . more than once. Just like the miter with adjustable fence (which I have managed to put a good nick into) you need to remember that every little change will probably require a different arrangement for the tool. 
Measure twice- cut once.
Move the fence- check the Grrripper.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

The GRRippers are a must-have in my book. Like Mot I have two of them and use the leapfrog method. Not only do I use them on my tablesaw I also use them on my jointer and router table.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

One of the best investments I ever made for my shop. It took a little while to get used to running my hand over the blade, but it's not too bad now. But I'm not so comfortable with it that I'm not safe.

I think the video that comes with it has a segment where a guy is cutting thin pieces and he just pushes the rubber backing right though the blade. I guess if that's the only size he's going to cut using it, it wouldn't matter that the blade made a groove in the jig.

- SY
- aka JJ


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

One of the problems with using Grr-ripper effectively is trying to do too much with it.
Like most tools it has it's limitations and you should carefully studly them before attempting some cuts with it.
I hear constantly about guys and gals tearing up the pads while cutting narrow strips. 
Grr-ripper is designed to cut strips down to 1/4". 
Anything less and you wil be disappointed.
I had to replace the pads on mine after 2 years. ( about $30.00) and that's chump change for most wood workers when you consider how much we consume in a peroid like that.
One thing that helps me conserve my Grr-rippers is this little jig for thin strips. If you do a lot of them I would suggest you give it a try.
http://mywoodadventures.blogspot.com/2011/01/thin-strip-tablsesaw-gauge.html


----------

